# how to flatten oilstones?



## brown down (Mar 4, 2014)

I have 5 oilstones. one was my Great Grandfathers. I have no idea how old it is, the only thing i can tell you is that it is harder and leaves a sharper edge than my Hard Arkansas stone. 

I have been looking for how to lap oilstones. they have everything for water stones, but I for the life of me can't find anything for oilstones.

In the past I would lay sandpaper down on my table saw or jointer and go at it until it was flat. 

will a diamond stone work and if so how long will it last. I am asking because of the prices of diamond stones!!! very very pricey! hahah so is sandpaper. what about a cheap manmade water stone?

didn't know where to post this so move if needed!
thanks Jeff


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2014)

I think you would just destroy a waterstone- they are soft. I think the sandpaper method would be best but I really don't use oilstones.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 4, 2014)

You Tube to the rescue: sandpaper on 1/4" float glass (a 'second' from a glass shop) This guy's procedure starts mid-video, so advance it to 7 minutes: 



I've done mine on sandpaper on a reject piece of marble for years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2014)

I used the sandpaper method for ever, till the mrs bought me a huge diamond plate. I have had it for about 4 years now...still good too. I still use the sandpaper but just to quickly flatten it out then i go to my diamond plate....


----------



## brown down (Mar 4, 2014)

thanks barb, thats the one i found and probably the most informative one as well.

you have any idea what kind of diamond stone that is? grit and make? man they aren't cheap


----------



## Hairball (Mar 23, 2014)

What you need is an old piece of glass and a tube of valve grinding compound that you can get at your local auto poarts place. Just apply a little of the compound to the glass and start rubbing the stone on it. It's amazing how fast this works.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 23, 2014)

The one I have goes from 400 to 1200...not sure of the make. Have to look to be sure..



brown down said:


> thanks barb, thats the one i found and probably the most informative one as well.
> 
> you have any idea what kind of diamond stone that is? grit and make? man they aren't cheap


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know how long your stones are but would a lapidary disc work? They are used to polish stone so they would probably flatten one. You would not need a backing plate since most just stick down. I use mine for honing on a slow speed system.
This is a search for 8" diameter but they have 10" also.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...lapidary+disc+8+diamond+-(1/8,blade)&_sacat=0


----------



## brown down (Mar 24, 2014)

I think they may be too aggressive and for sharpening my chisels and my plane irons, the stone has to be Flat as can be! I may give that compound a go next time they need flattening! one thing i did find out, using a steamer gun thingy, it removes the metal and oil out of the stone with ease! I may end up buying a diamond stone down the road to lap them with! 

I have been looking at the shapton ceramic stones! anyone ever use them?


----------

